# [Public Service Announcement] How to survive your rep crimes



## Kitsune (Mar 29, 2019)

I write this thread not as a former NF staff member, but as someone who has been slashed, sealed and punished for rep crimes. You need to protect yourself and I will teach you how.

​
Every so often, the NF staff will come out and say that they don't police rep. They're not lying, this is periodically true. However, this is something we've heard at various points throughout NF's history. The truth is that the policing of rep ebbs and flows depending on who is most vocal or influential on the staff at any given time. It also varies depending on how severe rep inflation might seem.

Right now, if you're circling hard, watching your reputation points soar, and generally being very carefree about the whole thing you're basically a gay Jewish person in the 1920s Weimar Republic—you're one regime change away from things going very badly for you.

This should all be very self-evident but here are some tips to help you avoid potential slashes, seals and the general destruction of your hard-earned points.


*Do not have a small rep circle*
If you're repping the same small group of people day in and day out it's going to look very obvious and bad if someone investigates what you've been up to. Regularly incorporate fresh faces into your repertoire and rep posts you genuinely like.
*Do not talk about rep on the forum*
A little joking around is no big deal but once people start to seriously talk about rep and circling out in the open, it's a harbinger of doom. Honestly, even talking about it privately is risky since people like to screenshot and share these illicit events.

*Leave messages*
Either for positive or negative reps, leaving a message helps. It gives a reason for your action and leaves a legitimate trail of intent. It doesn't have to be a paragraph, but if you're leaving a lot of blank reps to the same few people it will look like callous circling.

*Do not abuse negs*
Negging posts you dislike is completely fine but you have to do it right so as not to flag unwanted attention. Don't partake in gang-negging, don't flame in a neg, don't repeatedly neg the same person over a short period of time, and don't go too far hazing new posters with negs in a tight-knit section. This all invites trouble and you want to keep staff eyes off of your rep page.
*Help the staff turn a blind eye*
None of them really want to deal with rep, punish people for it, or go hunting down indiscretions. This only happens when things become too inflated, too obnoxious, or way too obvious. Do yourself and everyone else a favor by keeping the whole thing discreet and reasonable.

I hope this was helpful. There are rarely warnings about these kinds of things and it's brutal when slashes come out of nowhere. Consider what I'm saying and save yourself a lot of trouble down the road by playing it safe.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## colours (Mar 29, 2019)

I like this

INFORM THE PEOPLE


----------



## Six (Mar 29, 2019)

Fake and gay


----------



## Blacku (Mar 29, 2019)

500+ words of Bullshit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lew (Mar 29, 2019)

Policing rep circles is dumb and any staff policing such things are wasting time that could be spent doing something else.

Also rep circles are dumb, if you actively take part in a rep circle then you're wasting your time gaining imaginary internet points. Gain rep the good old way, it's a lot more rewarding that way.

Also buying rep with cc points is dumb

Basically rep is dumb and you're wasting effort if you care about it.


----------



## Santí (Mar 29, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> 500+ words of Bullshit



You would do well to read and remember every word of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lew (Mar 29, 2019)

Btw wrong section this isn't a question or a complaint! Negged!


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 29, 2019)

Don't care.

I'll repwhore all I want and there's not a damn thing the staff can do about it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JoJo (Mar 29, 2019)

tldr 

give me my fucking 18 million back


----------



## Blacku (Mar 29, 2019)

@Santi @Reznor @Xiammes 

Does this mean Repwhoring is illegal again or is Kitsune just full of shit as usual?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Santí (Mar 29, 2019)

Black Otaku said:


> @Santi @Reznor @Xiammes
> 
> Does this mean Repwhoring is illegal again or is Kitsune just full of shit as usual?



There’s no absolute answer, as what “defines” repwhoring is pretty broad and not all of it do I feel like punishing. For starters, it’s perfectly normal for groups of users who post in the same sections and threads to consistently rep each other and their friends, and albeit while this is also a “rep circle” of sorts it’s one that’s naturally occurring, so you won’t see any of the “big rep slashes” that we saw in the past like the Battlestars FC and UFC slashes where literally dozens of users got slashed at once.

It’s quite different and obvious when a group of only 4-5 different users have circled a disproportionate concentration among themselves relative to everyone else where they’re posting. I’ll be taking a closer look at this sort of activity and thinking about, but it isn’t exactly “outlawed” like it was before

I will also be changing how the staff approaches and deals with neg abuse in the variety of shapes and forms that they occur in (this is the big change), I’m fairly tired of dealing with these cases as frequently as I have and I’ve reached a conclusion where seals and the current approach doesn’t act as enough of a deterrence for the behavior.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lew (Mar 29, 2019)

Santi said:


> There’s no absolute answer, as what “defines” repwhoring is pretty broad and not all of it do I feel like punishing. For starters, it’s perfectly normal for groups of users who post in the same sections and threads to consistently rep each other and their friends, and albeit while this is also a “rep circle” of sorts it’s one that’s natural and occuring, so you won’t see any of the “big rep slashes” that we saw in the past like the Battlestars and UFC slashes where literally dozens of users got slashed at once.
> 
> It’s quite different and obvious when a group of only 4-5 different users have circled a disproportionate concentration among themselves relative to everyone else where they’re posting. I’ll be taking a closer look at this sort of activity and thinking about, but it isn’t exactly “outlawed” like it was before
> 
> I will also be changing how the staff approaches and deals with neg abuse in the variety of shapes and forms that they occur in (this is the big change), I’m fairly tired of dealing with these cases as frequently as I have and I’ve reached a conclusion where seals and the current approach doesn’t act as enough of a deterrence for the behavior.


Remove negs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 29, 2019)

I get policing neg reps and stuff because a lot of members get booty blasted and butthurt when they get negged, and it's the staff's job to maintain a positice user experience for the majority of the members here.

But policing positive rep is hard dumb and honestly a waste of time. Go find something more productive to do with your time.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Santí (Mar 29, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I get policing neg reps and stuff because a lot of members get booty blasted and butthurt when they get negged, and it's the staff's job to maintain a positice user experience for the majority of the members here.
> 
> But policing positive rep is hard dumb and honestly a waste of time. Go find something more productive to do with your time.



That’s pretty much the suggestion; dealing with circles is silly but at the same time people openly organizing and recruiting for them is undesirable and allowing extreme minority groups to inflate makes it difficult to scale rep for everyone whenever we want to do events and activities that could utilize rep.

Personally I’d prefer to get rid of it all as there being two overlapping “reward” mechanisms for posting makes me choose every time if I want to rate, rep, but most often I just do both. It’s not going to go anywhere (that ship already sailed) so instead I would one day like to change how rep is utilized on the forum entirely.


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2019)

Just delete rep.

We're already at the point where people think "These twenty people that have higher rep than I think they should are all clearly in a rep circle together that's not _my_ rep circle, and that's bad."

Just burn it all.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 29, 2019)

Black Otaku said:
			
		

> Does this mean Repwhoring is illegal again or is Kitsune just full of shit as usual?



If you actually read the OP, my point is that policies change as staff members rotate in and out. Be wreckless if you want, I’m just trying to make people aware of what could happen. I wish someone had warned me so I’m extending the courtesy—take it or leave it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 31, 2019)

Kitsune said:


> If you actually read the OP, my point is that policies change as staff members rotate in and out. Be wreckless if you want, I’m just trying to make people aware of what could happen. I wish someone had warned me so I’m extending the courtesy—take it or leave it.



How were you able to make this thread in the first place btw? I don't see the option to make a thread in this section. Still got some mod powers left?


----------



## Lew (Mar 31, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> How were you able to make this thread in the first place btw? I don't see the option to make a thread in this section. Still got some mod powers left?


I just went to check and I can

But this thread was moved «


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 31, 2019)

Nevermind, apparently you made this thread in Q&C and it got deported here.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 31, 2019)

I made the thread in Q&C and it got moved.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 31, 2019)

Was just about to ask this in SCR .


----------



## HaxHax (Mar 31, 2019)

never forgive 83 million neg from repbot


----------



## Zensuki (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm here for the rep 
Lets see how much you guys have


----------



## Krory (Mar 31, 2019)

Dokkaebi said:


> Just delete rep.
> 
> We're already at the point where people think "These twenty people that have higher rep than I think they should are all clearly in a rep circle together that's not _my_ rep circle, and that's bad."
> 
> Just burn it all.


----------



## Krory (Mar 31, 2019)

Wait I should cut it out before I get a time-out like


----------



## Santí (Apr 2, 2019)

Dokkaebi said:


> Wait I should cut it out before I get a time-out like



You’re right, but it’s not happening. These are the times we live in.

We had the chance to detach for good when we were migrating from vBulletin, that ship has sailed.


----------



## Fel1x (Apr 2, 2019)

negging is a main weapon of bullying in NF. why do we even have it? it brings chaos, flaming, wars and overall bad experience in the community. and most of the time those bullies neggs the same person or group

most of forums have only positive reputation system and it's reasonable. 

I witnessed some cases when a new members were negged and left the forum after it. Moders can't deal with all cases

So it will be absolutely right to cancel neg option in reputation

@Santi


----------



## Santí (Apr 2, 2019)

Fel1x said:


> negging is a main weapon of bullying in NF. why do we even have it? it brings chaos, flaming, wars and overall bad experience in the community. and most of the time those bullies neggs the same person or group
> 
> most of forums have only positive reputation system and it's reasonable.
> 
> ...



I’m not certain removing just negs is something we can do, and removing the reputation system as we’ve always known it sounds unrealistic. 

I am, however, changing how I enforce neg abuse in order to more efficiently deter the behavior. It’s clear there isn’t enough of a disincentive against it.


----------



## Kobe (Apr 3, 2019)

Rep/Neg is binary and therefore quickly polarizes the community. Perhaps, it even provided ammunition to people who wanted to go after the Staff.

The rating system was one of the best implementations of the policy since I have registered here. Coming back from my 2-year hiatus, it was the most welcoming event. The variety is great and tells _much more_ about who the person is in that community than a reppower does. I agree with those who would want to get rid of the rep system. It is never late.


----------



## Undead (Apr 3, 2019)

Kobe said:


> Rep/Neg is binary and therefore quickly polarizes the community. Perhaps, it even provided ammunition to people who wanted to go after the Staff.
> 
> The rating system was one of the best implementations of the policy since I have registered here. Coming back from my 2-year hiatus, it was the most welcoming event. The variety is great and tells _much more_ about who the person is in that community than a reppower does. I agree with those who would want to get rid of the rep system. It is never late.


Agreed. I came back from my several year hiatus the other week, and I really really like the rating system put into place.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gin (Apr 3, 2019)

Santi said:


> I’m not certain removing just negs is something we can do, and removing the reputation system as we’ve always known it sounds unrealistic.
> 
> I am, however, changing how I enforce neg abuse in order to more efficiently deter the behavior. It’s clear there isn’t enough of a disincentive against it.


you can't adjust rep so that it only goes from 0 to [insert rep power] instead of -[insert rep power] to [insert rep power]?

sounds like a pretty trivial fix to me but i didn't write the plugin so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 3, 2019)

You're worried about the wrong thing.

It's not the neg or any form of negative feedback  people should be worried about. It's how one _decides to use the system. _And some can use said system and use it to weaponize it against other people.

That's just how it is.

You would not think the old rating is inherently negative, and in fact, looking at it closely it seems like the most neutral thing in the world--yet if someone decides after a spat to be passive aggressive, they can use said rating and add a meaning to it that otherwise wasn't there and the user can quickly perceive it as a negative rating if their intent is clearly focused on trying to get a rise out of someone.

That's how it's always been, and most of you don't realize  people do it _without_ negs.

There is no solution for someone's petulance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blacku (Apr 4, 2019)

lmao @ all these people butthurt by negs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Hit (Apr 4, 2019)

removing negs makes the system even more useless.


----------



## Didi (Apr 12, 2019)

I've been circling with Jojo just so he can get slashed again


----------



## Kingslayer (Apr 13, 2019)

Is rep relevant topic in 2019 ??


----------



## Gunners (Apr 18, 2019)

You're a former staff member? 

Long time coming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 21, 2019)

Kitsune's not staff anymore?

I don't know why rep is still a thing. It was an issue in like 2006 and it's still an issue today. People abuse it. People rep the same people over and over for practically nothing. And we have a much more accurate barometer of what a person thinks in the rating system.

Can you even do the annoying thing where you post a huge picture in someone's rep and fuck up their page? Those were at least good for a laugh.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 21, 2019)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Can you even do the annoying thing where you post a huge picture in someone's rep and fuck up their page? Those were at least good for a laugh.



No it only shows as a link now.


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2019)

"Rep is a problem." - Someone who cares about internet points too much


----------



## Raiden (Apr 26, 2019)

Aphrodite said:


> No it only shows as a link now.



That reminds me of the time when someone sent around reps with that long cat. Brutal.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 26, 2019)

Raiden said:


> That reminds me of the time when someone sent around reps with that long cat. Brutal.


Um I did that once. Got in trouble for it. There’s nudity in the middle


----------



## NW (Apr 29, 2019)

Kitsune said:


> I write this thread not as a former NF staff member, but as someone who has been slashed, sealed and punished for rep crimes. You need to protect yourself and I will teach you how.
> 
> ​
> Every so often, the NF staff will come out and say that they don't police rep. They're not lying, this is periodically true. However, this is something we've heard at various points throughout NF's history. The truth is that the policing of rep ebbs and flows depending on who is most vocal or influential on the staff at any given time. It also varies depending on how severe rep inflation might seem.
> ...


----------



## Raiden (Apr 29, 2019)

NW said:


>


----------



## MO (May 6, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Don't care.
> 
> I'll repwhore all I want and there's not a damn thing the staff can do about it.


Periodt.


----------



## kidloco (May 6, 2019)

I miss the olds days when the mp (military police) was more asshole are now the police and rep was more important


----------



## kidloco (May 6, 2019)

Kobe said:


> Rep/Neg is binary and therefore quickly polarizes the community. Perhaps, it even provided ammunition to people who wanted to go after the Staff.
> 
> The rating system was one of the best implementations of the policy since I have registered here. Coming back from my 2-year hiatus, it was the most welcoming event. The variety is great and tells _much more_ about who the person is in that community than a reppower does. I agree with those who would want to get rid of the rep system. It is never late.


Im back too but in my point of view

Everything its a mess


----------



## Raiden (May 8, 2019)

kidloco said:


> I miss the olds days when the mp (military police) was more asshole are now the police and rep was more important



Really? That repslash that the Battlestars thread got was pretty brutal.


----------



## kidloco (May 8, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Really? That repslash that the Battlestars thread got was pretty brutal.


In my defend i think,  i dont remember that


----------



## Mariko (May 27, 2019)

Repwhoring being like:


----------



## JoJo (Jun 6, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Really? That repslash that the Battlestars thread got was pretty brutal.


You know, until they literally got their rep back 3 days later.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 6, 2019)

JoJo said:


> You know, until they literally got their rep back 3 days later.



Ehhh we might be talking about two different slashes.

but either way it can create bad will with users.


----------



## JoJo (Jun 6, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Ehhh we might be talking about two different slashes.
> 
> but either it can create bad will with users.


was the first before my time?


----------



## Keishin (Jun 6, 2019)

I'm an innocent (white person) victim of gang negging for no reason... smh...


----------



## Santí (Jun 7, 2019)

JoJo said:


> was the first before my time?



It was in the time of renkugipunch


----------



## Vino (Dec 1, 2019)

rep me


----------



## Jackk (Dec 1, 2019)

no


----------

